# Lets get some 8v vids on here



## MKIGTITDI (Aug 25, 2007)

Heres a vid of me pulling from about 30-90.

And one from me pulling from 30-70.

This is a na aba jh 8v with a tt 280* cam at about 10.5:1 compression.


----------



## drpunkerz (Jan 22, 2010)

*Re: Lets get some 8v vids on here (MKIGTITDI)*

Why do you have your hazards on?


----------



## MKIGTITDI (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: Lets get some 8v vids on here (drpunkerz)*

My hazards werent on it was my turn signal. I was merging onto the freeway. Honestly everybody thats commented or watched this video asks me the same question. There's only one signal light in the cluster so it blinks no matter what turn signals on.


----------



## Jettaboy1884 (Jan 20, 2004)

*Re: Lets get some 8v vids on here (MKIGTITDI)*

Here's a WOT pull in my Mk1 GTI.
The motor was a full 2.0L ABA 8v, running stock CIS on a custom SRI. It had a lightweight flywheel, home-done port job, Bosal header & TT Exhaust, and hacked up airbox. I'm pretty sure I had a TT 288* in for this video, but it actually ran faster with a smaller cam. The 288* was not right for the stock compression.


----------



## MKIGTITDI (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: Lets get some 8v vids on here (Jettaboy1884)*

Nice lets get more!!! Curious what did you get up to speed wise there?


----------



## Jettaboy1884 (Jan 20, 2004)

*Re: Lets get some 8v vids on here (MKIGTITDI)*

Thats an FK trans, stock for the GTI, and had very short ratios. I probably got to about 55 - 60 mph. It felt a lot faster than it really was, but it was an absolute blast pulling into quick moving traffic.


----------



## MKIGTITDI (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: Lets get some 8v vids on here (Jettaboy1884)*

Must say in that second video its a blast getting on it to merge and watch the traffic get over tomake room for you only to pass them before you merge. I have an ff tranny if i remember right.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: Lets get some 8v vids on here (MKIGTITDI)*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W4zzdrKVSqQ

8 Valves motor First Dyno


----------



## MKIGTITDI (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: Lets get some 8v vids on here (Mtl-Marc)*

Nice love the 200k vid you have also. Im going to be dynoing my car here soon so when I do that ill get a video posted. I need to get my new vid from a dead stop on here.



_Modified by MKIGTITDI at 9:11 AM 2-19-2010_


----------



## g3mccotter (Mar 13, 2006)

holy crap that 0-60 is pretty impressive holding a camera


----------



## MKIGTITDI (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: (g3mccotter)*

whos you talking about? if its mine i was using my phone and holding it with 2 fingers.











_Modified by MKIGTITDI at 5:17 PM 2-25-2010_


----------



## BSD (Jul 8, 2008)

*Re: (MKIGTITDI)*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XL1WlbZhX-0
Stock JH
268 cam
Lightweight flywheel
All lightweight gears, no P/S or A/C
Intake, Exhaust, CIS powered.
Steve-


_Modified by BSD at 8:43 PM 2-25-2010_


----------



## Jettaboy1884 (Jan 20, 2004)

*Re: (BSD)*

That has a nice induction growl. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Not sure of the reasoning, but I find that 8v's typically sound a bit less raspy on the exhaust side compared to a 16v.


----------



## BSD (Jul 8, 2008)

*Re: (Jettaboy1884)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jettaboy1884* »_That has a nice induction growl. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Not sure of the reasoning, but I find that 8v's typically sound a bit less raspy on the exhaust side compared to a 16v.

Thank you!
I agree, you can tell the difference between a 16v and an 8v.
Steve-


----------



## MKIGTITDI (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: (MKIGTITDI)*

Come on theres got to be more vids on here!!


----------



## JoggerNot (Nov 6, 2009)

If Glegor ever gets up here we will race (legally








) and post that here


----------



## MKIGTITDI (Aug 25, 2007)

Anybody got vids of their favorite roads? Ill be posting 2 on here today that I got last weekend....Their on a closed course if anybody asks......I dont know how other cars got on the road.


----------



## JoggerNot (Nov 6, 2009)

MKIGTITDI said:


> Heres a video of some backroad between Cottage grove and Loraine. Sorry some parts of the video have a nasty glare. This has to be one of the funner roads Ive found around.
> 
> 
> Ive also uploaded higher Qualityvideo to you tube at this link.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jt4p1_usdns


 
What the...Where is that ? Im here in Oregon to and I swear I recognize that


----------



## John Milner (Jul 20, 2005)

May not be an in-car vid, but its still an 8v


----------



## MKIGTITDI (Aug 25, 2007)

Heres a video of some backroad between Cottage grove and Loraine. Sorry some parts of the video have a nasty glare. This has to be one of the funner roads Ive found around. 
The road in this link is like I said the road between Lorains gas station and cottage grove. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zpwgs5S-ryw&feature=channel 

This road is the southern part of territorial highway. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jt4p1_usdns[/QUOTE]


----------



## MKIGTITDI (Aug 25, 2007)

JoggerNot said:


> What the...Where is that ? Im here in Oregon to and I swear I recognize that


 The name of the road between Cottage grove and Loraine happens to be called cottage grove loraine road.......Interesting.....:screwy:


----------



## stick90 (Feb 28, 2008)

MKIGTITDI said:


> The name of the road between Cottage grove and Loraine happens to be called cottage grove loraine road.......Interesting.....:screwy:


 I have a friend that lives on that road. It is a fun one. 
Hamm road is also a good one. Most if it is fairly straight but it does have a nice curvy section in the middle


----------



## MKIGTITDI (Aug 25, 2007)

I envy your buddy. I wish I could drive that road daily.


----------



## MkIIRoc (Feb 20, 2005)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5dJZ58IvdHs 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fDAgCvuawNE


----------



## Cushy (Oct 16, 2008)

MkIIRoc said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5dJZ58IvdHs
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fDAgCvuawNE


 
your car is the reason why im staying with an 8v :thumbup::beer:


----------



## MKIGTITDI (Aug 25, 2007)

So have you got another vw to build yet MkIIRoc? Heard you were selling the drag car to get a boat?


----------



## JoggerNot (Nov 6, 2009)

If 8v diesels count, you should have vids very soon 

And trying to figure who one this.. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vcx_wh2z_kI&feature=related

I'm pretty sure thats a white mk3 going by first. And the black thing has a different sound to it


----------



## MKIGTITDI (Aug 25, 2007)

Hey im game to see some black smoke in some of these 8v vids!!


----------



## JoggerNot (Nov 6, 2009)

MKIGTITDI said:


> Hey im game to see some black smoke in some of these 8v vids!!


 Have to wait till next week...Clutch problems apparently..


----------



## .marmalade. (Jun 10, 2010)

I'll play too  

this was my 97 Golf with a 1.late ACC only mods were a K&N drop in filter and a Mangnaflo HighFlo cat 
http://s299.photobucket.com/albums/mm315/tiexgrr/?action=view&current=102_0074.flv 


And this was my 95 Jetta AAZ (1.9TD) with a Cone filter boost kicked in at 3000rpm it was such a slow car  

http://s299.photobucket.com/albums/mm315/tiexgrr/?action=view&current=102_0362b.flv


----------



## scirockinit (Oct 16, 2008)

Nothing to brag about.... 
82 rocco 84 JH swap 
Neuspeed big bore TB 
2in tt cat back 
short ram cone filter 
NGK performance plug wires 
3 1/2 cylinders...number 3 showed low compression. 
9A trans 

http://s453.photobucket.com/albums/qq254/scirockinit/?action=view&current=Video07192010112035.mp4 


http://s453.photobucket.com/albums/qq254/scirockinit/?action=view&current=scirocco.mp4


----------



## MKIGTITDI (Aug 25, 2007)

Nice keep em coming!


----------



## dogzila22 (Apr 1, 2008)

Sorry for quality: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kETugQB-_2Q&feature=channel


----------



## LoopRacing (Oct 15, 2005)

Here's a couple 8V cars going at it.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g73q0GfqqbM

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v5yD8otsNBM&feature=youtube_gdata


----------



## vwturbofox (Jul 31, 2010)

My turbo 8v 10mph roll to around 100mph 8psi. soon 15psi and water injection timing -10 degrees:what:


----------



## MKIGTITDI (Aug 25, 2007)

I have an autocross coming up and ill put up some vids of my runs as well as a couple inside my buddies crazy ass 8v thats sitting at 14.2:1 compression that usually take top time of the day.


----------



## mikefu (Jul 26, 2010)

86 golf with a 2.5 catback w/ a flowmaster and a swissed air box

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6nVMJEIKmw0


----------



## mikefu (Jul 26, 2010)

Just put in a 276* tt cam
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q_coU9BYYuc


----------



## MKIGTITDI (Aug 25, 2007)

Nice i shouldhave alot of video once i get my GOPRO hd camera back. loaned it to a buddy for a while and hes been getting great racing footage.


----------



## Glegor (Mar 31, 2008)

so, do we want to race the diesel? or wait for the ABF on carbs to be finished? but i guess the ABF is gonna have a 16v head.. so its out of the question for the 8v section, and BTW, my diesel only smokes a little, right at take off, once the turbo takes off, you get no more smoke, unless its tire smoke.


----------



## MKIGTITDI (Aug 25, 2007)

Where are you located here in oregon man? If your withing driving distance of eugene theres an autocross just before or after depending on where your coming from at the old Coburg Guarenty rv lot next saturday and sunday. theres alot of vw's that race in this group so you should try to check it out.


----------



## MKIGTITDI (Aug 25, 2007)

So i didnt get my camera back for the race in coburg but ill get video once the cars up and running on carbs!!


----------



## revbjeff (Mar 24, 2004)

mikefu said:


> Just put in a 276* tt cam
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q_coU9BYYuc



Do you get on kch2o.com? Local VW forum


----------



## John Milner (Jul 20, 2005)

Testing my new 2 step launch/powerskid in 2nd gear

The turbo isn't big enough for you to be able to hear it spool up from outside the car, but you can definitely hear it wind up inside the car!!!






Another one just for fun! I did try it in 3rd, but the poor old clutch is not only a stock replacement, but also shagged too


----------



## LoopRacing (Oct 15, 2005)

Here's some 8V road racing action



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g73q0GfqqbM

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v5yD8otsNBM&feature=youtube_gdata


----------



## vwturbofox (Jul 31, 2010)

grumpy cise turbo cold morning


----------



## MKIGTITDI (Aug 25, 2007)

Heres a pull as promissed. I slipped launching and im at 60 at the top of 2nd.:laugh:


----------



## vwturbofox (Jul 31, 2010)

MKIGTITDI said:


> Heres a pull as promissed. I slipped launching and im at 60 at the top of 2nd.:laugh:
> 
> wow ill race you :laugh:


----------



## MKIGTITDI (Aug 25, 2007)

What kind of racing we talking about here?:thumbup:


----------



## vwturbofox (Jul 31, 2010)

well can you keep up i am boosted 
you car sounds great fo na 8v and is decent from a dig. i love you carb setup nice


----------



## MKIGTITDI (Aug 25, 2007)

Well have to meet up halfway at an autocross sometime. The maybe meet up at woodburn and you can watch me fade away in the rear view mirror.


----------



## vwturbofox (Jul 31, 2010)

oh i was talking quetermile:laugh: autocross i am getting a bigger turbo so i will have lag so yes autocross i should get smoked. but catch me on the freeway i will brakeboost bye bye bye. 
ok 8v guys any more videos


----------



## John Milner (Jul 20, 2005)

Heres a couple more recent ones from me, from my K-Jet turbo build thread in my sig.


First one speaks for itself testing the 2-Step with the new T3/4 50trim setup. Really needs a bigger rpm pill, but can still powerskid 2nd no worries. 3rd it bogs. but I really only need 2nd to heat the tryes up in the waterbox.

2nd one is just a quick blast, rolling on from 2nd.

3rd is a slow 1st gear take off power run. (I won't post the speed, but anyone who knows there way around a Mk1 speedo will know how fast it wraps around the speedo if you look closely enough. "km/h too!")


----------



## MKIGTITDI (Aug 25, 2007)

vwturbofox said:


> oh i was talking quetermile:laugh: autocross i am getting a bigger turbo so i will have lag so yes autocross i should get smoked. but catch me on the freeway i will brakeboost bye bye bye.
> ok 8v guys any more videos


Hey im curious as to what times your running in the quarter mile.


----------



## vwturbofox (Jul 31, 2010)

quarter mile didnt get a chance last summer but i have raced my buddys srt4 that ran mid 12s and im right there with him from a dig. Im thinking with my old turbo around mid 12s to low 13s with decent launch but this time big turbo 15 psi aba 10:1 comp and meth im thinking low 12s still need to fab traction bars and get some stickie tires. i will post videos of new turbo when i install next month


----------



## John Milner (Jul 20, 2005)

vwturbofox said:


> quarter mile didnt get a chance last summer but i have raced my buddys srt4 that ran mid 12s and im right there with him from a dig. Im thinking with my old turbo around mid 12s to low 13s with decent launch but this time big turbo 15 psi aba 10:1 comp and meth im thinking low 12s still need to fab traction bars and get some stickie tires. i will post videos of new turbo when i install next month


I don't doubt the speed, but when predicting times, its best to be on the conservative side.

My mk1 also can run with low - mid 12 cars on the street on a roll on, but on the track its a completely different story.

Was a full second off, but I'd predicted on the low side, as it felt like it would run 100mph in top (4th) over 400m section of road. Sure enough it ran 101.8mph with a 13.7, 2.2 60ft. Crap as hell, but also full street trim/weight too!

But I'll definitely keep an eye on your progress! 

Would be cool to see a low- mid 12 sec 8VT Ket car! 

Its been a while too. Even from the high 11 sec master in the early 90's!!!


----------



## vwturbofox (Jul 31, 2010)

it just gives me motivation to set my goals low it makes me work harder.my car has a lot of weight out all i hoping to weigh about 1800 lbs in daily trim and make between 250-300 going to be hard on cise but i have some tricks i will show later.track is a completely different story i just need to get a good 60ft time


----------



## ACPARTSGUY (Jan 13, 2011)

*vwturbofox internal gate?*

EDIT:just checked your threads 38mm tial=nice!!


:thumbup:vwturbofox is your car set up with internal wastegate? just asking cuz my 8v turbo with external on 7psi you can hear it like a mother..and i couldnt hear yours..


----------



## vwturbofox (Jul 31, 2010)

when i took that video i had it route back in but know it is super loud when the boost hits so yes it is external. tial makes great stuff


----------



## vwturbofox (Jul 31, 2010)

is this the monster you are talking about. i would like to see more info on this setup?


----------



## John Milner (Jul 20, 2005)

vwturbofox said:


> is this the monster you are talking about. i would like to see more info on this setup?


Thats the one!!!

I did have a couple of bits of info saved from this setup. But nothing about the engine mechanical's

From memory (but happy to be corrected), it ran some Porsche K-Jet gear incl. a booster fuel pump & ran at 130+psi system pressure.

Also ran a few extra computer controlled injectors & standalone ignition setup.

The same bloke also had a K-Jet turbo'd 1.6L making 300+hp back in 83 as a autox car too!


----------



## vwturbofox (Jul 31, 2010)

i wish someone has more info and more pics i see that it has fuel line on the left and the ignition setup must be water meth setup but wont i dont get is made 425hp :bs: most guys have trouble reaching 350hp with aftermarket ecu sri big turbo etc and it has stock intake i dont know unless he was running tons of boost like 30 psi or something


----------



## John Milner (Jul 20, 2005)

vwturbofox said:


> i wish someone has more info and more pics i see that it has fuel line on the left and the ignition setup must be water meth setup but wont i dont get is made 425hp :bs: most guys have trouble reaching 350hp with aftermarket ecu sri big turbo etc and it has stock intake i dont know unless he was running tons of boost like 30 psi or something



I wouldn't doubt the power to be honest. 

It did run as fast as [email protected] mph!

Don't forget this was back in 91 too!!!!!

His original built a car back in 1983 using a 1.6L with turbo K-Jet making 325hp & ran a 13.24 @ 124 mph. He said " It could have gone faster, but the turbo & setup was built for autocross!"

Both of these car's were street car's too & I'm pretty sure the drag rubber back then wasn't that crash hot, especially for FWD car's!

This man was a pioneer no doubt & had made 350+hp on 2 motor's using stock CIS!

People doubted him to, but his comeback was simple.

If RUF can make 650+hp on K-Jet, why the hell can't I!

So I don't doubt it can't be done. Ever!

Heres a euro mob who's doing crazy things with CIS

http://www.spezialmotorer.com/

A quote from their website


*Power: [email protected] Torque: 658Lb/Ft(892Nm)@4600​
(On 98 octane pump gas)

Yes it is possible!

You can get over 600HP in your Porsche 930 with the CIS system.

This is the latest stage in the evolution of our 930 CIS engines. We have worked with and developed these engines for more than 15 years.

The engine is based almost only on stock parts that have been carefully prepared and matched by us. Some of the parts that we replace with non stock units are the intercooler, turbo, muffler, camshaft and the clutch.

The performance of the car with this engine package is breath taking. Just imagine what 500Lb/Ft(677Nm) of torque at 3000 rpm will do for you. The tall gearing of the stock gearbox is no longer a problem. You will have the capability to surprise quite a lot of sportbike owners on the highway as you pass them with ease.



*


----------



## vwturbofox (Jul 31, 2010)

wow 11.79 that crazy back in 91 i was only 2 years old.i dont doubt the power but 425hp is high for an 8v .who is this guy any name or company etc


----------



## ryandZA (Jun 4, 2007)

Motor details:
'89 Mk2 Jetta.
2 litre 8 valve ADY block with stock internals (ARP conrod bolts).
AEG X-flow head, intake and throttle body (mildly flowed head and stock G60 cam).
BBM spacer plate sandwiched by 2 metal headgaskets.
550cc injectors.
Perfect Power XMS4B management system running 60-2 crank angle sensor and coil pack on wasted spark.
Custom tubular exhaust manifold.
63mm downpipe and exhaust with single silencer.
Wastegate dumptube plumbed into exhaust.
Precision 5857 turbo with billet compressor wheel (AR.48 turbine housing, AR.60 compressor).
Precision PW39 wastegate.
Running 1.1Bar (15.95PSi) boost on 95 octane pump fuel, no additeves, octane boosters, water-meth, etc.
DIY'd almost everything myself.
In this vid, it was in the process of getting tuned, so no final numbers available yet (at the end of the vid, 238Hp is shown, but there is still more to come when tuning is completed).

Vid:


----------



## John Milner (Jul 20, 2005)

vwturbofox said:


> wow 11.79 that crazy back in 91 i was only 2 years old.i dont doubt the power but 425hp is high for an 8v .who is this guy any name or company etc


I finally had some spare time to have a fair old search through some stuff saved on my External Hard Drive, as I knew this would come in handy one day.

The blokes name is *SpeedTek808*.

I don't know when the last time he was on here was, but this quote from one of his posts is from 25.3.08.




_Back in 1983....I made a 325 hp 1.6L Rabbit Turbo Engine with just CIS. I used a early 924 fuel distributor and a 930 Porsche Booster Fuel Pump running 120 PSI Fuel Pressure under boost. I also used a modified Audi 5000 Turbo Warm up Regulator. Tuning the car was a pain because back them tuning CIS was not fun. There was limited information and everything we gained was learning from the guys at RUF who were 930 specialists, but knew how to get 650hp out of a 3.3L H6 Air Cooled Engine. There was a lot of hit and miss with parts and a lot of cracked pistons! I used the car for both SCCA autocross (EM Champion 2 years) and Drag Racing 13.24 @ 124 mph q-mile was the best time (this was 1983 now.) and street legal. _










_There are other CIS projects I have done even retrofit them on Toyota, Peugeot and Mazda Turbo cars with great success. But we have found that external injectors are the fastest tunable situation with a old HKS AIC controller which you can adjust while driving the car.

_


Thats all I can find sorry vwturbofox.


----------



## MKIGTITDI (Aug 25, 2007)

Heres a video of me playing. sorry its not edited but theres a part of me pulling through 4th gear up to 120.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PwWCBWBTbck
and another one of a pull to 90 with the carbs tuned.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z-gqw26sfFg


----------



## Glegor (Mar 31, 2008)

JoggerNot said:


> Have to wait till next week...Clutch problems apparently..


clutch problems are NOT going to be in my plans this year.. just intercooled it also, and gave my smoke screw a crank. 

Going to the PNW All Out Soot Out here on May 7th..

NW All Out Soot Out Details

might be some vids after that one.. hope to get a dyno slip for my car!


----------



## MKIGTITDI (Aug 25, 2007)

Nice cant wait to see some vids. my cars down till i get my new ported out aba head and the carb adapter made for it.


----------



## Glegor (Mar 31, 2008)

MKIGTITDI said:


> Nice cant wait to see some vids. my cars down till i get my new ported out aba head and the carb adapter made for it.


ive been doing nothing but tuning my diesel for the last 6 months.. not by choice either. i just seem to have had a mishap with alcohol, and my mk2 GTI is now gone, so i had no gas cars for a while..

now i recently got another mk2 Golf project.. its gonna be while before it sees much road, but eventually its going to be a CIS-Turbo car.. 8v at first if it works good, then i will throw my ABF in there.. 

im doing the suspension and body work first this time, rather than the engine.. cause the car runs PERFECT. just needs a passenger side B pillar replacement.. and theres a Jetta shell laying in my yard just dieing to donate its pillar..

the diesel is cool and all, but theres something about having instant power the second you crack open the throttle that i like..

the diesel just doesnt have that SNAP that the gasser mills have.. its more of a lazy power..


----------



## MKIGTITDI (Aug 25, 2007)

im looking at putting a supercharger on my aba carb'd beast and geting some neck snapping tq and power that way. seeing if i can make over 200whp without breaking my small bank.


----------



## Glegor (Mar 31, 2008)

MKIGTITDI said:


> im looking at putting a supercharger on my aba carb'd beast and geting some neck snapping tq and power that way. seeing if i can make over 200whp without breaking my small bank.


gonna have the blower sucking thru the carbs like a normal setup?

or have the boost blowing thru them?

i would think it would be easiest to use a small 4 bbl carb in front of the supercharger.

you running webers/dellortos/mikunis or something else?


----------



## MKIGTITDI (Aug 25, 2007)

im going to blow through the carbs. i have carbs from an R1 motorcycle and this is the way they run best with boost. theyve been doing it to the rx1 snowmobile wich is identical for years.


----------



## Glegor (Mar 31, 2008)

MKIGTITDI said:


> im going to blow through the carbs. i have carbs from an R1 motorcycle and this is the way they run best with boost. theyve been doing it to the rx1 snowmobile wich is identical for years.


how easy is it going to be to tune?

i know you can get small holley and edelbrock 4bbl carbs cheap, and can tune them to run on pretty much anything..

the bike carbs will be cool, but i think for ease of setup, and tuneability, i would look into the 4bbl.

unless you set the bike carbs up, and they work titties..

anyways, whatever carb/s you run, i still wanna see this beast some day.


----------



## MKIGTITDI (Aug 25, 2007)

For now I'm just planning on running like 8lbs on stock compression to get things dialed and doing so ill just need to make an intake plenum in front of the carbs so they'll all get the boosted air. Alls I have to do to prep the carbs is believe it or not down size the main jets and pull boost from the plenum to reference the bowls and slides to the intake plenum. I've talked to a guy that's done this to a yota motor with a straight side draft version of my carbs.


----------



## MKIGTITDI (Aug 25, 2007)

Here something to give you a better idea of what I'm going for.


----------



## ncbrock (Sep 28, 2010)

just an idle\small rev for now, this was before I timed it


----------



## MKIGTITDI (Aug 25, 2007)

Nice vd i just sold a head with that cam in it to a guy.


----------



## stick90 (Feb 28, 2008)

My long project finally done.
3rd run of the day I think.


----------



## MKIGTITDI (Aug 25, 2007)

Hy what class are you racing? Im hoping to make it to one of the next couple of races with eescc.


----------



## stick90 (Feb 28, 2008)

MKIGTITDI said:


> Hy what class are you racing? Im hoping to make it to one of the next couple of races with eescc.


Will probably be running in Dmod. I started out sorta building for EP but the car ended up being to light


----------



## MKIGTITDI (Aug 25, 2007)

Nice ill be in ospu till im done with my car then im guessing ill be in XP.


----------



## Slave2theBunny (Mar 16, 2005)

*turbo JH*

Here's an old video of mine, one of the intercooler pipes kept blowing off, so this video is mostly running NA.


----------



## cambucket (May 6, 2011)

wow trully impressive! care to share any of the mods?:sly:


----------



## cambucket (May 6, 2011)

Mk2roc i mean how did u get an 8 valve into a low 12?


----------



## John Milner (Jul 20, 2005)

Heres a couple more from the colllection

First one is from a VW 1/8th mile event.









This one is oh so close to its first 12, running a 13.002.

Next run, snapped the RH driveshaft when shifting into 2nd!

A few weeks later, it finally ran a 12.99! Not bad for full street trim, tyres, weight & K-Jet turbo.


----------



## FER86GTI (Jul 22, 2010)

Bump. This is the most recent 8v video thread i could find. I want to see if anyone has any more 8v videos to post.


----------



## MkIIRoc (Feb 20, 2005)

Old thread...

Here's one of my old car making it's last run ever. .002 breakout going into pro eliminator semi's.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NMoxc1yj_nI


----------



## vwturbofox (Jul 31, 2010)

*rebuilt better then ever*

last winter I built my fox 8v with a holset hx35 20psi really angry motor
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5hjH7NZYpGc&feature=c4-overview&list=UUSnyf4-Kf6OnGThln-0lZsQ


----------



## FER86GTI (Jul 22, 2010)

Sweet! 8v videos are awesome! 

Got a build thread or specs, pics, and more videos of the Fox?


I just put a Dual Side draft Solex ADDHE 40's on my 8v in my Jetta. Here's a video of me running my buddies 8v and a stock VR6 MK3 Jetta.






i have to fix my cooling issues i'm having right now then i'll be able to get better videos.


----------



## vwturbofox (Jul 31, 2010)

FER86GTI said:


> Sweet! 8v videos are awesome!
> 
> Got a build thread or specs, pics, and more videos of the Fox?
> 
> ...


yes I have a build thread about it I have two of them the new one is *whashington's fastest fox build is BACK *the spelling is bad I know 

the power is about 400 on the new tune of 26 psi but I need to dyno the car again


----------



## FER86GTI (Jul 22, 2010)

vwturbofox said:


> yes I have a build thread about it I have two of them the new one is *whashington's fastest fox build is BACK *the spelling is bad I know
> 
> the power is about 400 on the new tune of 26 psi but I need to dyno the car again


sweet! i'll check it out


----------



## b5blazing (Apr 30, 2011)

http://youtu.be/MDiSI6gnums


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## b5blazing (Apr 30, 2011)

Lol here is my 8v http://youtu.be/MDiSI6gnums


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JAMOjetta92 (Jul 7, 2012)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RAUYGQwJ8o8


----------



## FER86GTI (Jul 22, 2010)

b5blazing said:


> Lol here is my 8v http://youtu.be/MDiSI6gnums
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Sounds good man!




JAMOjetta92 said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RAUYGQwJ8o8


Sounds like My Jetta did with a full exhaust haha. Digi 8v?


----------



## FER86GTI (Jul 22, 2010)

I had a leaking headgasket in the first video with the carbs. I changed the head gasket and my buddy had a 268/260 G60 cam laying around, and i got a set of new USRT LW lifters from a friend so i installed those too.

Here's a speedo pull
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hQfbfgNHDQ8

And a couple races.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pc-QC9vyKjM


----------



## vwturbofox (Jul 31, 2010)

here is a video of my 8v turbo fox on the old tune this is the spool time on 17 psi

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UKJhDsnSR9k


----------



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

Hmm,

I'm going to have start posting in the 8v section I think. I'm not sure what my car is anymore, it's mostly Frankendub. It was a G60, melted some pistons. So Put a GX block (8.5:1, refreshed, but stock pistons, rods, crank) under a RD cylinder head, and ran that for several years with the G-Lader at 15psi and 75hp nitrous jetting, until I had a "bad experience" with a nitrous backfire.

Then it was a MZ (9:1, again just refreshed) with an RD head, 272 cam, 15psi on the G-Lader and still running nitrous, but back down to a safer 55hp jetting. But just recently it **** out another apex strip, and after 2 G-laders I'm all out of spares. So now it will be the same MZ bottom end, but with a mildly ported ABA OBD1 head, with a Schrick 272, T3 50trim (.48ar) running somewhere between 15-17psi, and still spraying between 50-75hp nitrous jetting at it. Most of the parts have shown up but I've yet to start assembling. I have a SRI for it, but not sure it will clear the hood in a MKII.

I've been scratching my head as to where to post now, It's definitely not a G60 anymore (but still runs Digi 1 management), and it's not an ABA. But it will always be 8v! :thumbup:


----------



## FER86GTI (Jul 22, 2010)

Sounds like you need to start posting in the awesome thread! lmao. Wicked setup.


----------

